# 29' C&C Liveaboard



## Coastlife247 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello Sailnet Community,
I am new to the site. I am also new to being a liveaboard. In April I bought my first Sailboat, a 1978 29' C&C. After viewing several for sale I decided this was the boat for me. Low hours on the engine, updated interior, roller furling genoa, etc. The reason for purchasing was two-fold: I wanted a Cruiser small enough to handle by myself and mostly at least one other person, and it has been on my list to be a liveaboard even if only a few years, having recently graduated. I bought the LONESTAR in Mandeville, LA and cruised it over to its new home in Delcambre, LA. (stories of the trip later)
I'm 24 now and I grew up sailing with my father on his 32' Endeavor, and also taking out the yacht club's 420's and flying scotts. However I'm new to being a liveaboard but am enjoying it quite well so far. Any advice about regular maintanace would be great. soon to change the oil filter and oil so any hand tips would be good. 
Will post pics when I'm not at work lol. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome boat! Join wwwcncphotoalbum.com for all things C&C!

Do you have an A4 or diesel?


----------



## Coastlife247 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a diesel. and this thing sips fuel. made a 32 hour trip along the intercoastal, with the engine running nearly the entire time, using less than 10 gallons


----------

